# RO cut out for schluter drain



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Mortar bed shower with schluter PVC drain glued to PVC trap. Specs say drain measures 4 17/32" diameter. I was thinking 5" hole. What do you guys generally do? Hole looks pretty big on the Schluter video online. Thanks, Nick (tile green horn).


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I'm not sure of the exact size but there should be a template supplied with the drain.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Duh. I guess I should just buy the drain


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

From Schluter:
_
"Fill in box-outs in concrete floors with drypack mortar. A 4" (100 mm)-diameter plastic pipe coupling or similar can be used as a form around the waste line. Select form to accommodate the KERDI-DRAIN bonding flange. Limit the hole diameter to 5" (125 mm) maximum to ensure proper support of the tile assembly."
_
Personally, I use a 4 1/2" hole saw for my Kerdi-Drain rough openings in framing.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

angus242 said:


> From Schluter:
> 
> "Fill in box-outs in concrete floors with drypack mortar. A 4" (100 mm)-diameter plastic pipe coupling or similar can be used as a form around the waste line. Select form to accommodate the KERDI-DRAIN bonding flange. Limit the hole diameter to 5" (125 mm) maximum to ensure proper support of the tile assembly."
> 
> Personally, I use a 4 1/2" hole saw for my Kerdi-Drain rough openings in framing.


So you like a tight fit?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

or if you already have a oatley drain there you can use the remodel drain that just bolts to the main flange. That way you do not have to have to cut pipe or measure. This drain by far is very fast and easy to do. But if you are doing a new shower from the start you will need the regular drain


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> So you like a tight fit?



Don't we all?:whistling


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is a great idea for SCHULTER. In the box with the drain if they had a peice of precut ditra maybe 6 inches bigger than the shower flange. Cut you hole put that there and then install the drain. Pack your mud and the ditra will hold the mud till it dries. Not saying you should have a basketball hoop hole. But this would allow the circle to get filled


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> Here is a great idea for SCHULTER. In the box with the drain if they had a peice of precut ditra maybe 6 inches bigger than the shower flange. Cut you hole put that there and then install the drain. Pack your mud and the ditra will hold the mud till it dries. Not saying you should have a basketball hoop hole. But this would allow the circle to get filled


Better yet, I was thinking it would be nice to be able to purchase the removable drain depression from the kerdi pans and thinset those into place... don't know if it would work but that's what I was thinking when doing a mudbed with a kerdi drain


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Morning Wood said:


> So you like a tight fit?





HandyHails said:


> Don't we all?:whistling


:clap:

Yes, I try to leave the hole as small as possible seeing as you aren't getting any support under that drain.


----------

